# I'm drunk on a Monday morning



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2021)

Where the fuck is my penis?

My nuts.

Ohhh cry havoc.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)

I choose to believe everyone is always drunk, but PLEASE don't confess to it. You're breaking the illusion.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I choose to believe everyone is always drunk, but PLEASE don't confess to it. You're breaking the illusion.



Freedom is an illusion.

There is no spork.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 8, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Freedom is an illusion.
> 
> There is no spork.


You're breaking freedom then, don't do that


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 8, 2021)

The spoon does not bend, there is no spoon, you bend, not the spoon. Remember, there's no spoon.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm gay on a Monday morning.
I'm gay on a Monday night.
I'm gay when I sleep on a Monday night.
I'm gay on a Tuesday morning.
I'm gay on a Tuesday night.
I'm gay when I sleep on a Tuesday night.

But what am I come Wednesday?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 8, 2021)

Well lads looks like the plonker has clocked out. Probably passed out in the toilet from all the dry reaching as I speak. Clearly a girl that can't handle her booze. I look forward to hearing about the two-day hangover.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

P e e n u t z 

:B


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 8, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well lads looks like the plonker has clocked out. Probably passed out in the toilet from all the dry reaching as I speak. Clearly a girl that can't handle her booze. I look forward to hearing about the two-day hangover.



I can handle it.

It can't handle me.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 9, 2021)

hey me too weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm gay on a Monday morning.
> I'm gay on a Monday night.
> I'm gay when I sleep on a Monday night.
> I'm gay on a Tuesday morning.
> ...


gender fluidity is confusing.

why can't we just say that we like boys and that's it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> gender fluidity is confusing.
> 
> why can't we just say that we like boys and that's it.



I like girly boiz and boyish girls. What am I? I don't know.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh, also drunk time. Got me Wild Turkey Rye.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 15, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh, also drunk time. Got me Wild Turkey Rye.


Eyyy that stuff's tasty. Also, whiskey bros, I had some Bulleit tonight \o/


----------

